# Hole in the Head and Metronidazole



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

So my poor female krib has what I suspect is Hole in the Head. Unfortunately I thought it was a small wound from the male picking on her, but after separating them and keeping an eye on her, it's just got worse rather than better.

I've read many sites that recommended metronidazole so I picked some up this afternoon. Dosing was recommended at 1-2 measuring scoops per 10 gallons of water. I quickly returned home, mixed a couple scoops into a bit of tank water, and added it all to the tank.

Of course, now I'm reading that this stuff has to be ingested, not added to the water itself (thanks for the unclear instructions Seachem....). But how to get her to eat it? The only way I can get her to eat is target feeding frozen blood worms or brine shrimp. I tried mixing some with some thawed bloodworms, but she's not going to get very much into her that way as the powder separates from the food when it hits the water. I read about mixing it with frozen food and gelatin and making little gel balls, but again, she'll only accept the worms or brine shrimp floated directly in front of her face (she won't go for pellets or flakes).

Any ideas or other recommended treatments? She's already getting 30% water changes weekly but I plan on increasing it to daily now.


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

You could try adding it via viscous binder. The Gel-Tek products come to mind, just not sure where you would get them. Try a google search on Gel-Tek "Ultra Cure Px", which contains Praziquantel, Flubenol and Metronidazole. I've added meds by coating the food (including bloodworms) and then mixing the med. However, doing this is extremely difficult as it's very hard to estimate the dose rate.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just reading that Rick (our sponsor Canada Aqua Farm) has live brine shrimp and it could be gut loaded with meds. Maybe that would be a possibility. I always found metro fairly hard to use as it is not really water soluble and also if your fish aren't eating, then its pretty tough to get them to ingest it. Maybe the live brine shrimp would be worth a shot. 

I know I used to also soak metro into freeze dried food and flakes....not sure how effective that was.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, both of you. I was wondering if I could gut load daphnia or brine shrimp or if the metro would just kill them. I do have some daphnia so maybe I'll experiment trying to load some of them.

Her wound looks a little bit better so hopefully I got some of it into her. I'm dosing the water when I do water changes every other day, but not sure if this is helping or not. The last time I tried mixing the powder with frozen bloodworms she didn't really eat them so I'm reluctant to try again for fear she'll go off her food entirely. 

I did google search the gel-tek stuff. Looks like it was a good product but no one seems to know where to get it anymore. Reports are that companies merged and the product was discontinued 

(sorry my reply and thanks were so late - we lost internet thanks to the storm this weekend and just got it back!)


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Rondelet said:


> You could try adding it via viscous binder


Fish oil works for this.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Adding to the water is a proper way to medicate if they aren't esting. To treat as a bath you need to do a wc daily and re medicate the full dose daily flit at least 5 days. Best to put her in a small container or tank with an air sponge or airstones or drop your water level to half to use less meds. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Focus*



April said:


> Adding to the water is a proper way to medicate if they aren't esting. To treat as a bath you need to do a wc daily and re medicate the full dose daily flit at least 5 days. Best to put her in a small container or tank with an air sponge or airstones or drop your water level to half to use less meds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a product call Focus which is used to mix medicines in with food. I have found it very useful. It's cheap and can be bought at J&L and probably elsewhere. I have lots and will give you some.

AquaAddict


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I did my best but unfortunately I had to euthanize her - the hole was big and affecting her eye and she just wouldn't eat no matter what I tried  Focus sounds like a good product to have on hand though. And thanks April for the advice should I run into a situation requiring metronidazole again (though I certainly hope I don't!)


----------

